# Help water in cd changer area



## A6avant99 (Jul 16, 2015)

Hi I have a 1999 A6 Avant. 
My problem is that I am getting water on the left side where the CD changer is.
Has anyone had this problem and can point me in the right direction towards fixing it..
Thank you


----------



## nickcarguy (Nov 11, 2010)

If it rains heavily I'll usually get some water by the CD changer / tool kit on my '00 Avant.
Try cleaning the rear sunroof drains. I believe there's a DIY online somewhere. You need to remove the rear wheel well liners to gain access to the exit hoses. Run a wire cable up the hose until it exits at the rear of the sunroof.
I had all kind of crap lodged in mine.
I still get a drop of water or two, but much better than before the drains were cleaned.
Good luck.


----------

